

The day I decided to be a Superhero - cellover
http://www.pilgrimbreak.com/the-day-i-decided-to-be-a-superhero/

======
afafsd
That's nice, mate. Be sure to get back to us when you've actually done
something instead of blogging grandiosely about it.

~~~
cellover
I will be sure to do so. In the meantime, I have learned a few things when
writing this post:

* 'personally' takes one 'n', 2 'l'

* 'deactivate' instead of 'desactivate'

* use blockquotes in markdown

I guess that's a good start!

~~~
kazinator
Another thing to look at: what were you thinking when you wrote "eat more than
you consume" and can that be expressed in a way which makes more sense?

~~~
cellover
The idea was to say "burn more calories than you ingest", but that was poorly
said indeed. It is now corrected, thanks for pointing this out!

~~~
kazinator
If you persist in burning more calories than you ingest, then the growing
energy deficit will waste and kill you, by the law of conservation of energy.

